# Searching a IT job in Germany from India



## ksajal

Hello Friends,

I'm from India and working in IT for more than 16 years. Presently I'm living in Bangalore and thinking of searching a suitable job in Germany. My plan is to find a job from here (India) itself and if I manage to get any, will move alone first and then move my family.

I've heard about "EU Blue Card" for Germany but my understanding is, first I have to secure a job and then only I can apply for it. I have some preliminary questions and looking for Expat's advice:

1) How difficult to search a job in German company from India. Do they really consider any job application from India (over internet)?

2) I am planning to learn German language at Goethe-Institut in Bangalore. Would it help me anyway to secure a job in Germany?

3) In past I had been in Switzerland for an assignment of my Indian company. There itself language was German and I know a bit of it (very basic though). Wanted to know whether this Swiss experience will help me here anyhow?

4) Finally, how much it will cost me to get a EU Blue Card? Off course, if I'm lucky enough to fulfill all prerequisites (like a job in Germany etc..)

Looking for your kind advice. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## likith_jogi

Bro,

you can apply for German National Visa. its also a job seekers visa.
Visa application fee is just 4.4K INR. 
But from my opinion germany is not the best place for the job for indians, because there is a 40% income tax above 60k euro CTC, its mandatory too. income tax will be deducted from your salary. montly expenses will be around 2keuros per person, please check for school admission fee if u hv kids. most of the schools are in german language. 
We can save few bucks thats all. the same i can earn here itself in bangalore.



are you in singapore r8 now. even i'm planning for a job in singapore.
please let me know hows the demand for IT now days, i hv 2+ exp in linux and 3+ in windows
i'm giving my rhce exam this month

Regards,
Likith


----------



## MrTweek

> 1) How difficult to search a job in German company from India. Do they really consider any job application from India (over internet)?


I assume this will be really hard. You'll usually be expected to attend at least one interview in person. Unless you have some very rare skills, it won't be worth the effort for most companies.

Another experience I made in my last company in Germany (also IT) was, that there are many Indian who apply from India to any position that is remotely similar to their skills. We used to call them brute-force Indians and usually ignored their application. Try to be not one of them.
In Germany, you are expected to apply only for jobs that you are good for, not for anything that might perhaps be something you could do.



> 2) I am planning to learn German language at Goethe-Institut in Bangalore. Would it help me anyway to secure a job in Germany?


Yes, of course. Again, the more skilled you are the more likely a company will be to hire someone who speaks only English, but generally our working language is German. Customers expect someone to speak German and meeting are usually held in German. Even in IT.



> 3) In past I had been in Switzerland for an assignment of my Indian company. There itself language was German and I know a bit of it (very basic though). Wanted to know whether this Swiss experience will help me here anyhow?


That's definitely a good thing to have in your CV. Point out that you have basic German skills and from a professional environment even.
Even if someone hires you without speaking German, they will expect you to learn it.

Can't help you with #4, sorry


----------



## likith_jogi

4) Finally, how much it will cost me to get a EU Blue Card? Off course, if I'm lucky enough to fulfill all prerequisites (like a job in Germany etc..)


You need to hv a job in Germany and you shd know german to get Blue Card

for more details plz check 
German Missions in India - Bangalore Consulate General
http://www.india.diplo.de/contentblob/3649758/Daten/2653424/bluecard_info.pdf


----------



## cooldash87

sajal, i am in the similar boat. I am from Mumbai and looking for a job in Germany. Let me know if you have progressed further or PM me and we can get intouch offline.

thanks


----------



## ksajal

Thanks much all for your time to respond my post and I really came to know the true facts behind. I will now think over it again before taking any decision.

@ Likith: I am not in Singapore now but I have a fair idea about IT job prospect there. Unless you are holding a PR or Employment Pass, IT companies won't show interest on you (there are huge nos. of skilled job seekers already available)


----------



## sweetginger

ksajal said:


> Thanks much all for your time to respond my post and I really came to know the true facts behind. I will now think over it again before taking any decision.


With new blue card in place, the visa process is much better now. Finding a job is difficult, not impossible. Since August 2012 around 1000 Indians came to Germany with Blue card.

Cheers
Sweet Ginger


----------



## TarikMansoor

Hi,

I am from Chennai and studying in computer science. I would like to start my career in germany. So I started my job search from now. but cant find anything relevant to me. I am going to learn German in GOTHE univ which in chennai.

how to find a job for freshers in Germany?. I know it is really hard. but i want to make it. and I heard that to get working visa one should have minimum bank banlance of 10 lacks indian rupees. IS it true??? . and I would to go germany cause my girl friend is there. 
please help me...


----------



## satm

I have 9.4 years of IT experience working in India but i have done my education in correspondence. am i eligible for job seeker visa ?


----------



## AussiePune

*Job market in germany and offers*

HI 
Has anyone recd any positive replies from german companies or consultants for job offer or is anyone being interviewed? there is no information about latest conditions and people who are already in germany with job seeker visa how is going overall? 
it would be great help if someone shares information on this guys !

I am planning for Germany or Australia jobs!

Also with 14 yrs of exp in Embedded what is the chance of job abroad and what should the payscale be?

Thanks for help in advance


----------



## likith_jogi

from my knowledge only 2 or 3 people succeded in getting interview, i am not sure about the jobs.

if you are very serious about job, learn german, it will add weightage on your profile. 
search for jobs on emebeded in monsterjobs.de


----------



## beppi

Stepstone is a better portal for German job ads.


----------



## sweetyrahejas

HI Any other place rather than germany is good for work? will you recommend.


----------



## beppi

sweetyrahejas said:


> HI Any other place rather than germany is good for work? will you recommend.


For jobs in IT, one of the best places is India. That's where the jobs from Europe and elsewhere are outsourced to - and it also has quite a number of home-grown start-ups!


----------



## Nikitha

Hi All, I'm having 4 years of experience in Automation Testing and hold Engineering degree in Computer Science. Is it worth going to Germany for job search with this visa? Please advice.


----------

